# AF member



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Random member drawing!!!!!! Got bored so I did this... If u don't like it pls feel free to tell me :'D 



Spoiler











it's FanKi!!!!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

OOOO!!! What a cutie.:vs_OMG: A:kiss:for FranKi!!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's and adorable picture. One of my granddaughters (Jayna) is really into Stich. She has a ton of stuffed ones and loves watching the Stich movies and at Disney they had an attraction devoted to him and she was crazy about it. She would love to have PJ's like that.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I would also love to wear PJs like that :vs_blush:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

:vs_awed: Aaaaaaawwwww, you are so sweeet :vs_awed:

:vs-kiss: :vs_OMG: Thank you very much!! I love it! :vs_OMG: :vs-kiss:

:vs_box: You are the best! ^_^ :vs_box:

I'm already using it as a profile picture if you don't mind :vs_blush:


Thanks, really :smile:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Hahahahahahah this is soooo funny and cute


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> :vs_awed: Aaaaaaawwwww, you are so sweeet :vs_awed:
> 
> :vs-kiss: :vs_OMG: Thank you very much!! I love it! :vs_OMG: :vs-kiss:
> 
> ...


Yey!!! You loved it!! I'll do a random member drawing again maybe this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That's perfect!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------

